# Whitemore Lake this thursday nite



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

We have decided to do Whitemore lake this thursday nite once again.
Haven't been there since mid-may.
Any other takers ?

If anybody has any new info, on the fishing, weed growth, eye candy etc let us know.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I have heard a rumor that not a single fish has been caught in that lake since the last time we were there and put the "Thursday night voodoo hex" on the place. :yikes:

Oh well, You know I will be there if I'm not out of town.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I was there on Saturday...NOTHING in 6 hours of fishing...


I thought we were doing wolverine??


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Holy cow !!! I was just kidding but maybe its true!! :lol:


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I'll be there...where ever we fish...this week, and Maybe next week, if I am not still in Tenn., then for a couple more weeks after that hopefully..


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

I think that I can make it again, finally. I work until 5:30 but I live close.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

You are ALIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Maybe we can get some more people out


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Where is this lake I might be up to it?


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I may make it also , depends on the work load .


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Lake is off US-23, I believe its exit 52, between 14 and I-96.( just south of M-36) Exit is the Whitmore lake exit. Once you exit, turn to the east and turn left at the first street after the stop light ( next to the marina ) Travel this road about 1/2-3/4 of a mile and the launch is on the right.


Hope to see you there

We will have FRS radios on CHannell 7


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I'll be their probably 5:30
Weather is supposed to clear & should be a good nite.

Pray to the  gods.......................Amen


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Well..I spoke too soon...I am gonna have to pass on tonite. I am in process of finishing the roof on my new gazebo and my help leaves after today. I still have the Cupola and then shingles to get done and its already 1:30. Sooo I will see you guys NEXT week for sure. Wolverine lake I presume???


Good luck all...


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*well im home from work but man its windy cloudy and cold, im undecided. someone talk me into it!!*


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

You suggested it
Besides it was colder than this when you were post all those pic's of those bluegills you & Scotty got this spring.


----------

